# Texas Culinary Academy



## mbwuto (May 13, 2004)

I would greaty appreciate it if anyone who has any kind of experience here lets me know about it. Good or bad mind you. I just want to get a better view of how the school works and the quality of the education.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Where is it located?


----------



## mbwuto (May 13, 2004)

Down in Austin Texas.


----------

